# New Blank Demo



## rysher

Hey Guys,
i would like to ask if there's any interest for FIBERSTAR COMPOSITES blank so the owner can add the panhandle to his demo plans on 2014.

a little background, the fiberstar blanks are made right here in the u.s.a. in washington state. they are patterned after the old, discontinued AllStar's.
The blank is thick walled, yet only weights 5.6 ounces for the 9ft'ers. Ther are only 2 versions, the raptor and the predator.

the raptor is the high modulus blank at 58mil, light, progerssive action, soft tip, capable of throwing .75ounces to 4ounces no problem, it is rated 3/4 - 4ounces. You seldom find a blank that can throw its full rating, this blank can throw the lower end and the higher end with ease.

2nd model is the predator, it is made of 42mil modulus, the same taper and action as the raptor but with a little bit of wiggle at the tip due to the lower modulus used. the raptor is just a little bit crisper. there's 2 in the 9ft range, the 1087 and the 1088. the 1088 would be perfect for cobia, thick walled, 42mil modulus rated 2-6oz. However, this blank can throw 1oz with ease due to its soft tip yet plenty of power towards the middle. This is progressive action blank. 

if any of you ever go to melbourne, florida, i have the blanks if you want to check 'em out. the blanks that were built into rods has been having excellent reviews from the locals in sebastian inlet. Has been pulling in tarpon in the 50-60# range, bull reds in the 30# and countless snooks.
They said the rod doesnt need a lot of power to load, easy to load and can throw the full stated rating with ease.


----------



## Bent Rod

I would love to see and bend the blank, would also be nice to throw a jig if possible.


----------



## jcallaham

I am definitly interested. would have bought one yesterday if any were available here. instead i wound up ordering a century rod from south carolina. I still need one more rod for light weight stuff,so I am still in the market for another rod.
I have not heard anything but praise about Fiber star composites

that being said I believe the lowest price built rod they sell is in the $300.00 range. not gonna sell to many of those around here.


----------



## billydean

definitely interested in putting my hands on one and check it out for feel and flexability


----------



## rysher

Bent Rod said:


> I would love to see and bend the blank, would also be nice to throw a jig if possible.


i have built a couple for sebastian inlet, if you are ever around let me know and i will arrange it.



jcallaham said:


> that being said I believe the lowest price built rod they sell is in the $300.00 range. not gonna sell to many of those around here.


yes you are correct. the blank itself is $165-175, that's the price John paid for having the blanks built here in the USA. As a built rod, John uses the top end components, FUJI reel seats, and FUJI KW alconite/SIC.

I know base on the price that not alot can afford it. people would rather go to walmart and buy chinese for cheap rather than buying american which costs more.

I gave the idea to John to do a demo in your neck of the woods, i dont make anything on it, i'm helping John get the word out on his blanks because he is my friend. I personally dont expect to sell alot/anything because of the price and the economy. 



billydean said:


> definitely interested in putting my hands on one and check it out for feel and flexability


I will let you know once i get the schedule for 2014.


----------



## fairpoint

IMO if they are the berries..then people will buy them...I get offers on my allstars all the time.....New blanks need to show their longevity before they become the craze....When fenwick stopped making the lb's ,Seeker got their mandrels and put out their version....They couldn't handle cobia fishing from the pier and ended up just being a "good try"......If your rods can handle Gulf Coast fishing then Jon is going to be a rich man....if not..well you know........


----------



## jcallaham

I bet those 9 footers would make great cobia rods.
what gets my attention is the the claim to cast the full weight range. 
Light pomp jigs on calm days, 2oz pyramids when it's a little to rough for that.


----------



## rysher

the rgeen/teal is the raptor at 58million modulus
the dark burgundy/maroon is the predator at 42million modulus.


----------



## rysher

Happy New Year everyone.

The projected time is this coming spring.

this is a 20-25# fish caught in an outgoing current. If you've fished sebastian inlet, a 20-25# fish in the inlet's strong current would feel like you're fighting a 40-50# fish.
The FiberStar Raptor 1087x put the heat on that fish, landed in about 3 minutes. On top of that, the angler is at an elevated position of about 25feet off the water (from a bridge).









that same night, the rod also managed to get an estimated 80# tarpon in less than 12mins. The rod used was a loaner rod, anyone can use it to try it, and i always tell them, put as much heat on the fish and try to break it without high sticking the rod. The rod (all rods) is most powerful at a 45degree angle when under load.

the loaner rod is an FSC 1087x Raptor wegiht: 5.7oz, lure rating: ¾-4oz, length: 9ft, 58mil modulus. Very easy to load and easy to cast, with the backbone to put heat on the fish while still having a light tip. The rod has a progressive action, when it is under light load, the rod is an x-fast, the more load you put on it, the bend progresses towards the middle allowing the most pwoerful section of the blank to help in the fight. some distance casting rods, can cast a mile, but will put pressure on your back because the rods only flexes on the upper 3rd of the blank when fighting a fish.










see you guys in the spring. 
have fun.


----------



## Tin Slayer

Sounds like a nice rod. Is it 100% graphite or a blend? Also, what's the butt diameter?


----------



## rysher

100% graphite, butt diameter on the 9ft is .7


----------



## Pompano Joe

What's the longest rod length?


----------



## rysher

right now 11'6" 2 pc.
new length coming out this year, 2014. hopefully we can bring a few up there on the demo.


----------



## Kim

Does he have a list of the rod blanks with their specifications?


----------



## rysher

this is not current, it will change this year 2014, prices will also change i think.
http://fiberstarcomposites.com/art/catalogsheet.pdf


----------



## rysher

any particular blanks you guys wish to bend/try/fish?
length, lure rating, power etc...
any place where we can do the demo?


----------



## KingCrab

9 ft + rod with 3 oz lure capability or more. Tie line with tape to end of rod unrapped. Then lay into it. Pull as hard as u would with a trophy fish. See how it feels. Then pull harder like a fish going under a pier or around a piling. The backbone of the rod will be found.


----------



## BowChamp

rysher said:


> any particular blanks you guys wish to bend/try/fish?
> length, lure rating, power etc...
> any place where we can do the demo?


Would love to feel these blanks:

SB1086, SB1087

SB1086X, SB1087X


----------



## rysher

we will bring those blanks along, we will also bring an excellent cobia rod.
plenty of power from mid to butt section but has a lively tip to work light jigs thrown to cobia, able to throw 1oz to 6oz.

we are looking for a place to do the demo, would prefer somewhere close to the water so guys can cast/fish some of the built rods.
would need an advice from the locals on the best place to do this.
help is greatly appreciated.

i will talk to the owner about leaving a cobia rod or blank to a rodbuilder as a loaner rod for the locals to fish.


----------



## BowChamp

If you do the demo before the busy fishing season, Navarre pier may be a good location.


----------



## rysher

when does it start to become busy?


----------



## cajun creationz

march


----------



## Jun1or

will you be coming by this area?


----------



## rysher

Jun1or said:


> will you be coming by this area?


which area?


----------



## rysher

tentative date will be last weekend of march to the first weekend of april.

navarre pier is the best place to go?
need input from locals.
thanks guys.


----------



## BowChamp

I think that time frame will work just fine. The Navarre Pier is just over a 1/4 mile long, so there should be plenty of room.

What does everyone else think. rysher is looking for input.


----------



## cajun creationz

Navarre pier is a good middle point for the pier guys between Pensacola and okaloosa island pier..im sure the Panama city guys would like a visit also


----------



## jcallaham

navare pier will work. lot of good beach area there too for us surf guys


----------



## javier69

Good


----------



## javier69

thats a nice rod


----------



## rysher

*UPDATE:*
the date is April 5th and April 6th.
FiberStar Composites will be there in your neck of the woods.
FSC will bring the whole arsenal, blanks/rods/customs.

would like to have a contact person if anyone is willing.
we dont know the area, we just would like a local to show us where to hang out so fishermen can test the rods. 
if any rod builders is interested in hosting us in their shop, we will do a quick Q&A about building rods, mandrels, tapers, flags, etc. if you want to learn any tips, tricks and techniques just ask.

thank you guys and looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## fairpoint

Everybody will be fishing those days,lol.....you could go to Pensacola beach Fishing pier and tie a cobia jig on and hang at the end of the pier and show the people out there what your rods can do......next day go to Navarre fishing pier and do the same....


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up

fairpoint said:


> Everybody will be fishing those days,lol.....you could go to Pensacola beach Fishing pier and tie a cobia jig on and hang at the end of the pier and show the people out there what your rods can do......next day go to Navarre fishing pier and do the same....


That is an excellent idea. You will get numerous people to look at the rod and potentially try to buy it


----------



## BigRed38

fairpoint said:


> Everybody will be fishing those days,lol.....you could go to Pensacola beach Fishing pier and tie a cobia jig on and hang at the end of the pier and show the people out there what your rods can do......next day go to Navarre fishing pier and do the same....


This is your best bet for sure.


----------



## cajun creationz

I agree its a good thought to bring some to the piers..but i think a dedicated spot to talk about models and prices and shipping without distraction would be good..probably 3-4 weeks ago would have been best..since alot of people are now spending their free time fishing..also if you were at a location it would be easy to determine who was there to check out your products instead of you having to walk around with gear talking to people trying to figure out who is interested in talking with you or not


----------



## Ehllis

This is your best bet for sure.


----------



## mrwhiskers

Anyone know where I can buy these? I'm dying to fish a 1087X!


----------

